
Konami Code Sites - necenzurat
http://konamicodesites.com/
======
TobbenTM
That is awesome, could anyone explain how it is done? Could not find anything
(I understood) in the source.

~~~
TobbenTM
Nevermind, found it:

    
    
      <script type="text/javascript">
     if ( window.addEventListener ) {  
       var state = 0, konami = [38,38,40,40,37,39,37,39,66,65];  
       window.addEventListener("keydown", function(e) {  
         if ( e.keyCode == konami[state] ) state++;  
         else state = 0;  
         if ( state == 10 )  
           window.location = "http://www.url.tld;
         }, true);  
     }  
     </script>

